# Local driftwood question



## jessesparks (Apr 20, 2018)

Found this piece and it would make a great addition to the tank. Poured some boiling water over it and gave it a scrub down already.

Anyone know what kind of wood and if its good to use?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Your photo isn't showing. I believe Photobucket has disabled sharing photos in this way unless you upgrade.


----------



## jessesparks (Apr 20, 2018)

infolific said:


> Your photo isn't showing. I believe Photobucket has disabled sharing photos in this way unless you upgrade.


Photobucket is a potato, fixed and thanks.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

That is a nice piece Jesse...It resembles a root of some sort. Hard to say whether it is aquarium safe. Best bet would be to submerse in bleach water solution 1:10 to kill off anything that may be hiding. Aside from that you can try some hero fish and see if they live....also that piece will need to be weighted down with a slate base if you decide to use it.

...Ralph


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I’d give it a boil or soak for a couple days see if anything starts growing on it first 

Looks like it’s weathered enough to use but I’d still give it a soak in really hot or boiling water and change the water every so often 

I changed phones so don’t have the bookmark 
But planetcatfish.com has a thread that goes deep into what to use and what to avoid for wood eating fish and just aquariums in general 

Their search function is pretty decent 
Worth checking it out


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I've had good luck with pieces I collected. I've soaked some in a rain barrel or bucket for a month or so and then used it. No casualties or anything. One even grew some mushrooms on it as it doesn't sink yet

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Great find! Mind sharing where you found it, lol? 
I recently added a found piece of wood to my tank after boiling it over the course of several days until it sank. I haven't had it in the tank for a long time but all seems well for now. My polypterus loves it actually. I don't see him as much anymore because he's always hiding behind it now.


----------

